# Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba Pic request



## s1214215 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone have a pic of Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS? Or even just an Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 

I have been offered a flask of Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS x self and mulling it over. Bit hard though as I have never seen a pic

Please post a pic if you have it.

Brett


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of pics appear in a Google search


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 2, 2011)

Didn't Hakone post a thread on this recently?


----------



## Braem (Sep 2, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS? Or even just an Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba
> 
> ...


I am sorry to have to tell you that (as far as I know) there is NO Paph. stonei var "alba". The pictures on the net that I have found show a wilted, overall more or less lightly coloured flower with DISTINCT darker markings on the lateral petals. I hope you did not pay too much for that flask. It is also remarkable that the picture is kept very blurred (to fool possible customers?). Some years ago, there was a picture about showing a "yellow" stonei. That was obviously "produced" on a computer.


----------



## valenzino (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/goodpaphpoly2.html

also other photos are probably on Paphs in taiwan year?..canot remember


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't seen any but Pete mentioned he had seen some. Maybe Pete could post some pics.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22228&highlight=Paphiopedilum+stonei+alba

Regards, Mick


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 2, 2011)

valenzino said:


> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/goodpaphpoly2.html
> 
> also other photos are probably on Paphs in taiwan year?..canot remember



Nice... And does not really look like wilted decoloured standard flowers....oke:


----------



## Pete (Sep 2, 2011)

i think the ones i have seen were in my TPS books. i will have a look. on some forums i have seen that same thing with greenish pouch that valenzino linked.


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 2, 2011)

Pete said:


> i think the ones i have seen were in my TPS books. i will have a look. on some forums i have seen that same thing with greenish pouch that valenzino linked.




Hi Pete,

In the thread I linked too, you mentioned your friend had bloomed some. Were you referring to stonei album or did I read it wrong?

Regards, Mick


----------



## Hakone (Sep 2, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS? Or even just an Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba
> 
> ...



please saw

Genus Paphiopedilum Albino Forms, Olaf Gruss , page 199


----------



## Braem (Sep 2, 2011)

valenzino said:


> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/goodpaphpoly2.html
> 
> also other photos are probably on Paphs in taiwan year?..canot remember


Well, that is definitely not an albino ... the lateral petals have distinct dark spots ...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2011)

Send them to me for comparison and analysis. :evil:


----------



## Hakone (Sep 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Send them to me for comparison and analysis. :evil:



Why ?. To me first oke:


----------



## barry (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.orchidata.com/read.php?tid=20433&fpage=6


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2011)

I would take 'Formosa' over what appears to be the album in Barry's link.


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the pics.. I am waiting on the flask seller to contact me with a pic of the plant.. I told them at $250 for a flask, I want parent pics. Would a form like this be worth that? I am a little new to paphs, but some good forms do seem to sell at high prices I have seen.

Brett


----------



## Braem (Sep 2, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Nice... And does not really look like wilted decoloured standard flowers....oke:


that is not the picture that I saw on the web ... and "nice" is very subjective. A normal stonei is much nices than a one-time aberrant form ... 
The flask is interesting to see what comes out of it in the next generation.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 2, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the pics.. I am waiting on the flask seller to contact me with a pic of the plant.. I told them at $250 for a flask, I want parent pics. Would a form like this be worth that? I am a little new to paphs, but some good forms do seem to sell at high prices I have seen.
> 
> Brett



If you have luck, 1/4 are albino


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Braem said:


> that is not the picture that I saw on the web ... and "nice" is very subjective. A normal stonei is much nices than a one-time aberrant form ...
> The flask is interesting to see what comes out of it in the next generation.


äääääähhhh... I did not say it is the picture you have seen, did I? 

on the other hand, I said Nice! and yes, for me it is nice  any insinuation there that it should be nice for you? nope!


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Sep 2, 2011)

That stonei in Barry's link remind me of the the pale kind of celery you get if you put the plants in total darkness. The upper 2 flowers look like they have been forced open.


----------



## Braem (Sep 2, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the pics.. I am waiting on the flask seller to contact me with a pic of the plant.. I told them at $250 for a flask, I want parent pics. Would a form like this be worth that? I am a little new to paphs, but some good forms do seem to sell at high prices I have seen.
> 
> Brett


Maybe yes, maybe no ... it all depends on the genetics ... if it breeds true, it may be interesting ... if it does not ... its anyone's guess what will come out of it.


----------



## Braem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK that's it ... I am no longer wasting my time with idiots like you and Hakone.




Braem said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no ... it all depends on the genetics ... if it breeds true, it may be interesting ... if it does not ... its anyone's guess what will come out of it.





Kavanaru said:


> äääääähhhh... I did not say it is the picture you have seen, did I?
> 
> on the other hand, I said Nice! and yes, for me it is nice  any insinuation there that it should be nice for you? nope!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, while that last picture looks like an alba, its pretty rickety. Maybe some generations of breeding can improve the shape, but I certainly wouldn't spend much money on it.


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hopefully the seller is sending me a photo of the parent plant today.. I will post if I get one. Hope so, as I feel hesitant to get something this pricey without a pic from the seller.

Brett


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 3, 2011)

Braem said:


> OK that's it ... I am no longer wasting my time with idiots like you and Hakone.



Dear dr braem, with all the respect (please use a dictionnary if you do not know the meaning of this word) to ST and its other members, "idiot" you and all the generations in your family, before and after you! Du verdammtes, arrogantes, verficktes Arschloch! Now we are alligned with the insults, right? As you said, no need to waste Time with idiots, go and get a Life!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 3, 2011)

maybe the good Professor just doesn't know that arrogance is a sin?! Either way it's very pointless to talk to him....


----------



## John Boy (Sep 3, 2011)

I just can’t recall anyone, in all my acquaintance who feels so superior, and yet is still so clueless about what he talks (since…he doesn’t really say anything), and in addition has the nerve to talk (down) to people… like our dear, misguided Professor does. Maybe we need a new Taxon for the likes of you:
*Cluelessum arrogantum major var. Braemii*


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 3, 2011)

Braem said:


> OK that's it ... I am no longer wasting my time with idiots like you and Hakone.



How can it be possible that someone who continuously insults forum members, is still allowed to post here? 
If you don't know to behave, Mr.Bream, just go your way.....


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 3, 2011)

It would be nice if nobody insulted anyone of the forum. That said, it happens and wont change as the moderators have a hands off approach to how they run the forum. I complained about a persons bad manners and was threatened with being kicked off. I would take any insults with a grain of salt and ignore it.. No point being upset when nothing will ever come of it here.

Anyway, back on topic,, Still waiting on that pic. Will post when I get it. It is a selfing of the Formosa plant too.


----------



## Roth (Sep 3, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Du verdammtes, arrogantes, *verficktes Arschloch*!



Still learning every day  



Hakone said:


> If you have luck, 1/4 are albino



Nope, if the parent plant is a real genetic alba, they will all be alba, now the question remains open whether the parent plant is a genetic alba...



Braem said:


> A normal stonei is much nices than a one-time aberrant form ...
> The flask is interesting to see what comes out of it in the next generation.



Agreed, I saw the parent plant, in fact it looks less deep green than the photos on the cover of Paphiopedilum in Taiwan II...



goldenrose said:


> I would take 'Formosa' over what appears to be the album in Barry's link.



This is Iweyshen plant, ShenLiu Orchids. So far all that bloom from him is genuine, with proper parents... Now, a crippled flower like the one he posted can come as well from one of the various chemicals they use in Taiwan, and may not appear on the next bloom. They have a lot of growth boosters available, some excellent, some produce crippled flowers. I saw this especially on parvis, stonei, praestans, and some complexes in Taiwan, and the next blooming is usually normal.

Back to the original question, stonei Formosa has been sold out completely, there is not a single division still in Taiwan. I did buy, a German did buy, one US and two Japanese who ended up with the motherplants at the end. So the flasks cannot be a selfing and of good quality. If they are really Formosa x self, it means that the seedlings in flask are over a decade old, which is not unheard of through proliferation, but it means too that they will be extremely weak.

Better than asking the photo of the mother plant ( no proof that this is the actual motherplant of the flask), if you trust the seller, ask a photo of the flask. If the seedlings are whitish yellowish, they will die. If they seems vigorous, you can have a try.


----------



## bullsie (Sep 3, 2011)

The one thing I have always liked about this site is the good naturedness of its posters. I would like to see it continue. One can disagree and do so nicely. What one offers from thought may aid another. That includes moments of disagreement. To leave out civility will most definitely overshadow any facts, and the hucksters of the world will find our $$ over such foolish bickering. Better to hear all views to aid a decision for the best choices we can make.

.....and I'm now stepping off my soapbox.....


----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2011)

bullsie said:


> .....and I'm now stepping off my soapbox.....



And If I may borrow it for a moment, I would remind everyone that we all share the love or orchids and that this forum is not to feed our ego, though it can do that, but to share our passion. ...Now you can have your soapbox back.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2011)

and don't forget you can put someone on your "ignore" list and posts from specific people won't show up


----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2011)

Excluding people out is not in my nature.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2011)

i was just making a general remark


----------



## Hakone (Sep 3, 2011)

Braem said:


> OK that's it ... I am no longer wasting my time with idiots like you and Hakone.



the German say:

" Ausbildung heißt nicht Bildung "


----------



## Hakone (Sep 3, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Dear dr braem, with all the respect (please use a dictionnary if you do not know the meaning of this word) to ST and its other members, "idiot" you and all the generations in your family, before and after you! Du verdammtes, arrogantes, verficktes Arschloch! Now we are alligned with the insults, right? As you said, no need to waste Time with idiots, go and get a Life!



Hello Kavanaru,

What do you think about Son of soldier ?:sob:


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 4, 2011)

Still waiting on a pic from the seller in Taiwan. Not a surprise though as I find a lot of Taiwanese sellers very slow to communicate.

I have bought from them in the past and never a problem with flasks not being healthy though.

If I get a pic, I will post.

Brett


----------



## Pete (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry for the delay in answering mick- he bloomed albas. i will ask him for pictures. they were from the 'formosa' i believe


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 4, 2011)

Pete said:


> sorry for the delay in answering mick- he bloomed albas. i will ask him for pictures. they were from the 'formosa' i believe



Thanks Pete.. 

YEs, this is a self of the Formosa plant.

Brett


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2011)

Roth said:


> This is Iweyshen plant, ShenLiu Orchids. So far all that bloom from him is genuine, with proper parents... Now, a crippled flower like the one he posted can come as well from one of the various chemicals they use in Taiwan, and may not appear on the next bloom. They have a lot of growth boosters available, some excellent, some produce crippled flowers. I saw this especially on parvis, stonei, praestans, and some complexes in Taiwan, and the next blooming is usually normal.


Thanks for that reminder, it's one we have a tendency to overlook but sometimes better to be overcautious.



Roth said:


> Back to the original question, stonei Formosa has been sold out completely, there is not a single division still in Taiwan. I did buy, a German did buy, one US and two Japanese who ended up with the motherplants at the end. So the flasks cannot be a selfing and of good quality. If they are really Formosa x self, it means that the seedlings in flask are over a decade old, which is not unheard of through proliferation, but it means too that they will be extremely weak.


There goes the red flag on this flask!



Roth said:


> Better than asking the photo of the mother plant ( no proof that this is the actual motherplant of the flask), if you trust the seller, ask a photo of the flask. If the seedlings are whitish yellowish, they will die. If they seems vigorous, you can have a try.


Good suggestion, I was wondering the same thing. 
How many flasks are there? 




Wendelin said:


> How can it be possible that someone who continuously insults forum members, is still allowed to post here?
> If you don't know to behave, Mr.Bream, just go your way.....


and he probably will, he did before, he's digging his own grave. 
It's easy to jump on the bandwagon, I know some of you want action now, but you need to stop and think why this forum was formed. We're all suppose to be adults but there's times it doesn't appear that way. In the end we're all responsible for our actions, in this case words. Are you a bigger, better person than the aforementioned? Think about it, how do children or adults seeking attention act? Are you giving him what he wants by responding? Sometimes ignoring it a good thing. Each one of us has the ability to change our attitude & look at life differently, this might be a time to try it.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 4, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> and he probably will, he did before, he's digging his own grave.
> It's easy to jump on the bandwagon, I know some of you want action now, but you need to stop and think why this forum was formed. We're all suppose to be adults but there's times it doesn't appear that way. In the end we're all responsible for our actions, in this case words. Are you a bigger, better person than the aforementioned? Think about it, how do children or adults seeking attention act? Are you giving him what he wants by responding? Sometimes ignoring it a good thing. Each one of us has the ability to change our attitude & look at life differently, this might be a time to try it.



and Joh.Wolfgang v. Goethe wrote :

........Achte auf Deinen Charakter,
denn er wird Dein Schicksal.


.......Pay attention to your character, 

because it becomes your fate.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 4, 2011)

Braem said:


> OK that's it ... I am no longer wasting my time with idiots like you and Hakone.



What? Stop that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you, Rose.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2011)

Indeed, thank you Rose and others who remind us to be civil. 

I would caution all of you to keep the insults to a minimum, in German, or any language. 

Please review the forum rules.


----------



## Candace (Sep 5, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> It would be nice if nobody insulted anyone of the forum. That said, it happens and wont change as the moderators have a hands off approach to how they run the forum. I complained about a persons bad manners and was threatened with being kicked off. I would take any insults with a grain of salt and ignore it.. No point being upset when nothing will ever come of it here.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic,, Still waiting on that pic. Will post when I get it. It is a selfing of the Formosa plant too.




I am not here to fight anyone's verbal battles for them. This forum has a history, and I suggest you learn what that is before you begin asking us to censor threads and change the way we manage it. We do not have a "hands off approach" and I don't appreciate the tone of this posting. If you don't like the way we choose to run this forum, there are many others out there that may fit your needs. I expect you to fight your own verbal battles. We do have rules here and there are lines. But, no, we are not heavy handed dictators here.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 5, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> It would be nice if nobody insulted anyone of the forum. That said, it happens and wont change as the moderators have a hands off approach to how they run the forum. I complained about a persons bad manners and was threatened with being kicked off. I would take any insults with a grain of salt and ignore it.. No point being upset when nothing will ever come of it here...



You were never "threatened with being kicked off" for complaining about another member. You were chastised, by me alone, because you *demanded* that we go against forum rules and ban another member *without cause* simply because they annoyed you. You seem intent on still playing the victim in that scenario. If we need to clear the air, I can certainly go back and copy the "offensive" post that was made, and follow it up with your private messages to the administration demanding action, and let the board members decide if they want your brand of management or ours? Let me know.  



Candace said:


> I am not here to fight anyone's verbal battles for them. This forum has a history, and I suggest you learn what that is before you begin asking us to censor threads and change the way we manage it. We do not have a "hands off approach" and I don't appreciate the tone of this posting. If you don't like the way we choose to run this forum, there are many others out there that may fit your needs. I expect you to fight your own verbal battles. We do have rules here and there are lines. But, no, we are not heavy handed dictators here.



Well said.

You all have unprecedented freedom here, and yet you seem to want to create drama for each other, and the people who run it, instead of enjoying it. You can sell pretty much anything, buy pretty much anything, and say pretty much anything you want on this forum without ever having to drop a dime to keep the place up and running. Yet you waste your time calling each other names like a bunch of children on a playground?!?!

Try that at SOF and see how far you get.  No really, please go to another forum if you think you have it so bad here. Or put on your big boy pants, wipe your tears and make this place fun again for ****'s sake.

Guido, stop calling people idiots. Real men of intelligence don't stoop to that level. You are better than that.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2011)

I would like to add to Candace's comment, then hopefully we can be done & move on. 
Would it help to be reminded of the definition of _moderate_ is, then consider what our rules/guidelines are at this forum.
_1. within reasonable limits; avoiding excesses or extremes; temperate or restrained
2. mild; calm; gentle; not violent_
If we, as moderators react as some of you would like us to, would we be avoiding excesses or extremes?
Guess what? Members are moderators too, think about it ...
do you read a post, think what a jerk and move on? Congrats! You just moderated! Thank You! 
Do you check in at this forum daily to enjoy, learn, relax & get a laugh or raise your blood pressure? I'm sure quite a few use restraint before commenting, I *thank you* & maybe there's others that could give it a try! I will also make a request to keep what may appear to be derogatory replies/comments in *english*. If you feel you're sparing those of us they don't speak that foreign language, chances are that's not the case and does the comment need to be made? Be the bigger person!
What makes this a great forum? Let's keep it that way!


----------



## ronan (Sep 5, 2011)

for those people who want to fight, insult people, and argue, there's still our french forum! :evil:
http://www.orchidees.fr/forums/
you may have to be registered to access the blablabla section, but you're all welcome. 
not much Paphio peole there, but some kinds of caracters with high stupidity skills! :drool:
we simply like it :clap:

edit: i should be pleased to be insulted by Guido, thus as Uri left our forum long time ago, guido is welcome.


----------



## Paul (Sep 5, 2011)

ronan said:


> for those people who want to fight, insult people, and argue, there's still our french forum! :evil:
> http://www.orchidees.fr/forums/
> you may have to be registered to access the blablabla section, but you're all welcome.
> not much Paphio peole there, but some kinds of caracters with high stupidity skills! :drool:



Yes!! :rollhappy: and the very best of them has recently posted a kovachii blooming, if interested


----------



## Sirius (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn, now you've gone and done it. The french are trying to recruit new victims! :rollhappy:


----------



## polyantha (Sep 5, 2011)

ronan said:


> for those people who want to fight, insult people, and argue, there's still our french forum! :evil:
> http://www.orchidees.fr/forums/
> you may have to be registered to access the blablabla section, but you're all welcome.
> not much Paphio peole there, but some kinds of caracters with high stupidity skills! :drool:
> ...



Now that is kind of funny. Crazy French people oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2011)

OK kiddies, back to orchids!


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a pic of the parent of the flask at last.. Ok.. I think I will bite the bullet and get it.. 

Brett


----------



## Roth (Sep 6, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> I have a pic of the parent of the flask at last.. Ok.. I think I will bite the bullet and get it..
> 
> Brett



Looks like a good selfing of the Formosa, the flower shape will be very good if they do NOT stake the spike ( that's why the flowers petals are not symmetric). As a bonus it has 4 flowers per spike, which is unusual ( Formosa usually does 3..


----------



## chrismende (Sep 6, 2011)

Impressive plant! I'd go for its selfing, too! Good luck and keep us all posted!


----------



## Paul (Sep 6, 2011)

wow!! very nice plant and bloom!! 

I hope there will be some day a few plants to be sold...


----------



## Pete (Sep 6, 2011)

nice one. what color would you call those markings on the petals? are they just a darker green?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## John Boy (Sep 6, 2011)

That is: *some sight!!!* I'm wondering how that plant must be...


----------



## Shiva (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! I sure would like to have one.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will check with my friend who its coming from in Taiwan and post here.. 

Brett


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> I have a pic of the parent of the flask at last.. Ok.. I think I will bite the bullet and get it..


Are they sending a pic of the flask? If the seedlings look good,,, If you can trust the vendor that, that is the parent plant -
I'd bite the bullet too!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think I would, unless it was Jerry's offer or an Orchid Zone plant, (realism over trust and wishful thinking I guess).


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been dealing with my friend who sourced the flask for quite a while now. So I trust her to get what she says and healthy flasks. Never had her get me one that was unhealthy. 

In fact the seller of this flask refused to sell some other flasks I wanted as he said the plants were too small and had not enough root growth yet.

Well the deals done, so I guess I will see

Brett


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> I have been dealing with my friend who sourced the flask for quite a while now. So I trust her to get what she says and healthy flasks. Never had her get me one that was unhealthy.
> 
> In fact the seller of this flask refused to sell some other flasks I wanted as he said the plants were too small and had not enough root growth yet.
> 
> ...



Good luck Brett and may the slipper be with you.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 24, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS? Or even just an Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba
> 
> ...





http://www.tbg.org.tw/tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=3497&show=125


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2012)

Well? What ever happened? (about the flask, I mean).


----------



## polyantha (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw that picture too and it shows that there are true albino stoneis out there...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2012)

Some day...!


----------

